
Sneaking Ruby Through Google App Engine (and Other Strictly Python Places) - sant0sk1
http://hackety.org/2008/05/05/sneakingRubyThroughGoogleAppEngine.html
======
sah
This is neat. A complete Ruby-to-pyc compiler might be a faster implementation
of Ruby than the original one.

------
bprater
That _why_the_lucky_ guy sure is a bright one.

------
hwork
why_ is really one of those dudes who needs to be funded by the community to
work full-time on his awesome, wild projects. He is le-git.

------
fdb
Isn't this what Parrot (<http://www.parrotcode.org/>) set out to do? Any idea
how that project is coming along?

~~~
suboptimal
He's resting.

~~~
jrockway
Uh, no. It's actively developed (100s of commits per week) and is quite close
to a 1.0 release.

------
jmtulloss
Python and Ruby are not so different that I really see the purpose of this.
Compiling Python and/or Ruby to the Java or .NET runtime has clear benefits,
but what is the benefit of this?

~~~
mlinsey
The main benefit, aside from that it's sort of cool, is that you would be able
to write for Google App Engine in Ruby. Personally, I think that the
similarities between Python and Ruby (particularly their bytecode
similarities) makes Ruby the most obvious language to be added to GAE next;
but there isn't anything quite as easy as GAE for getting your Ruby app off
the ground right now.

~~~
troystribling
Heroku is pretty close <http://heroku.com/>. I think it is funded by YC.

------
atog
I'm a fan!

